# Shortages for Winter 2021/2022?



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Has anyone spoke to dealers or other sources regarding snow blower shortages for this fall/winter?

Thoughts?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I have, but they had no answer. They are hoping that production cranks back up but with the "shortages" it is up to the overlords. They sure could have used them in jan/feb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shortages all over the Reno NV/Lake Tahoe area. Dealers told me maybe 2 years before they have new stock.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Just trying to figure out if I have a garage full of "gold" or "garbage"???


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have machines that you went through and brought up to working, good condition, you will always be able to sell them and get a good price.

If you have machines that are broke or "garbage", then you might get offered a small amount or not offered anything.

Your not going to get rich flipping snow blowers. I do it only because I am retired, I enjoy working on them, and I have the knowledge and resources/tools to do the work. 

Its nice when you can take a non working , old unit and bring it back to life and back to use. Making it look good is a plus ....


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> If you have machines that you went through and brought up to working, good condition, you will always be able to sell them and get a good price.
> 
> If you have machines that are broke or "garbage", then you might get offered a small amount or not offered anything.
> 
> ...


Bingo, I could have wrote that.

I have 5 machines ready to go that with their acquisition costs and all the parts I put into them.... have cost me nothing. That is as long as I don't quantify my labor. Again, I enjoy working on them. I was just trying to figure out what the market might be looking like. So far it sounds encouraging.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have a hard time selling them, as I want to keep them all and play with them, .... but I have eight presently, and could use the room for allowing me to fix more ....


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Shortages all over the Reno NV/Lake Tahoe area. Dealers told me maybe 2 years before they have new stock.


Wow, you can potentially be looking at one heck of winter gold mine selling/repairing your machines!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Wow, you can potentially be looking at one heck of winter gold mine selling/repairing your machines!


I mentioned in another thread that I sold 3 last week at winter prices. I price my machines on condition and right now don't see raising prices . What I do is grade them as I am building. The same model can go for 1400 or 2000 depending on overall condition.

What I do now to keep busy is request/require a trade in. Someone who already has a Honda that is broken , tired , or wants to upgrade. This works good for all of us. Either I get a parts machine or another rebuilding project. I have turned down full cash offers many times to get more machines. 

It's a fun hobby . When I sell one , I'll take my wife out to Taco Bell or Port of Subs............haha

and buy more beer.....


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> When I sell one , I'll take my wife out to Taco Bell


Big spender......LOL

Dropped into the local Honda dealership a couple of weeks ago. Hardly any new motorcycle, side by side inventory. Counted 8 lawnmowers, not sure if that is a sign of things to come for the snow season.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> Big spender......LOL
> 
> Dropped into the local Honda dealership a couple of weeks ago. Hardly any new motorcycle, side by side inventory. Counted 8 lawnmowers, not sure if that is a sign of things to come for the snow season.


I have ALWAYS been a big spender.

helps to have a "low maintenance" wife. she's easily pleased.

today i brought home the dvd space cowboys home for her ( $2.50 ) at thrift store. she was happy as a clam at high tide. 

she's making me my favorite dinner. spaghetti with home made sauce , salad , and garlic bread.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> space cowboys


"I was just reciting the Shepard's Prayer. Alan Shepard's prayer. Oh Lord, please don't let us screw up. Amen.”


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

There is no shortage of machines in my shed. I'll make it through just fine.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> "I was just reciting the Shepard's Prayer. Alan Shepard's prayer. Oh Lord, please don't let us screw up. Amen.”


I usually say the same thing, right before I end up breaking out the tap and die set to remove a snapped off bolt.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dealer has some stock left over from last august but told me 1 1/2 to 2 years before new stock is avaialble.. that is what corporate told them.

( Honda )


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm expecting shortages of many things in the next couple of years. Especially anything with an electrical component, as computer chip production is seriously hobbled at the moment.

Take care of those old machines... they can't be foiled by such mischief.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

😃😄😊 ..... I'm all set til I die ......


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I was thinking of doing some upgrades on my machine this summer/fall, but it runs good right now, so why fix what ain't broken. I'll probably still buy the parts now and wait until inventories and prices are back to normal, before tinkering. 

With lumber coming down to somewhat reasonable prices, a new shed might get done before the winter.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> 😃😄😊 ..... I'm all set til I die ......


My friend and I once purchased beautiful sets of hand made wooden cross country skis by Peltonen of Hartola, Finland. They had one more matching set in my length, the last ones in existence, which I also purchased. I said that same thing to myself, "I'm all set 'til I die". Two years later when I was moving home to Maine, a passing semi on the highway ripped all my skis, including all four Peltonens, off the roof rack and they splintered all over the highway. My friend still has his pair 40 years later. You just never know...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I was at Lowe's a day or two ago and noticed a handful of new snow throwers sitting out front. Was a mix of TORO and Ariens. Maybe leftovers from last year?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

uberT said:


> I was at Lowe's a day or two ago and noticed a handful of new snow throwers sitting out front. Was a mix of TORO and Ariens. Maybe leftovers from last year?


Not sure about that but the new inventory the Honda dealers (3) have around here are all left over from last year. they told me that it may be 2 years or longer before they receive more new machines. They just can't say for sure.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

How will they stay in business...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> How will they stay in business...


they may have to actually work and fix some honda's instead of just relying on sales/warranty work lol.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

The online vendors seem to have 90% plus of their offer on back-order…. Except for Husqvarna brand.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I visited several dealers over the past few weeks looking for a new machine. The Ariens dealer said he received only half of his order he placed last winter and most were pre-sold before he received them. He was pretty bummed out as he only got about 20 blowers and most were not his first choices. He was also concerned about parts shortages he was told to expect. The Toro dealer I visited had no new machines yet and he was also concerned. His only suggestion was to order directly from Toro and list him as the dealer for assembly and delivery. He didn't know how quickly Toro was fulfilling orders. The Home Depot's in my area have some Troy-Bilt 2 stage machines, a few bigger Cub Cadets, and a few Toro single stage throwers. Lowes surprisingly had the best selection with numerous Ariens models and a slew of Craftsman one and two stage machines. My local Ace Hardware hadn't received any machines yet either and didn't know when they would get them. They usually carry Toro and a few Craftsman models.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like the shortage is real. Grab one from lows while you can.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

GKK said:


> Lowes surprisingly had the best selection





Huntergreen said:


> Looks like the shortage is real.


A year ago, Lowes in Scarborough, Maine had over 200 machines out front. I was there yesterday and they had only nine 2-stage gas blowers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> A year ago, Lowes in Scarborough, Maine had over 200 machines out front. I was there yesterday and they had only nine 2-stage gas blowers.


yup the shortage is real. I'm selling Used blowers as fast as I can build them. some are purchased before even done.

never have seen it this crazy.maybe my last year.
going to retire to Hawaii


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Man, I sure hope my machines don't have problems!  Based on used tractor availability & pricing around here (never mind new availability), it looks like this isn't the best time to be buying, if you can avoid it.

I don't have any to sell, but that's fine by me.


----------



## Tall Timbers (Sep 15, 2021)

When I went in to Lowes a few days ago to purchase the Ariens, they had a handful on display and they didn't have many more beyond the display models. I decided I'd better not wait since I needed a new blower, and I'm guessing they'll have trouble stocking them this winter given how things have been since the COVID mess started...

Usually this time of year the stores put out a huge number of snow blowers and other winter tools in front of their buildings... not much out front right now...


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy All,

Went to my local Toro Shop to pick up a head gasket for a Kohler K241. I looked around his sales floor and he had about 10 various Toro Snow blowers out. I asked him if he new of any coming shortages and he laughed and said he had not heard of any and that he had just received 143 new Toro Snow blowers in Fridays delivery. So come to Omaha if ya can't find one where you live!








Hec


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya, there is gonna be a shortage this year.......patience for IDIOTS


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Why should this year be any differ...


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's early here yet to say if there appears 5o be a shortage of not. One of the local Canadian Tire stores had 4 out front this morning. The local Home Hardware (carries, Toro, Cub Cadet, Ariens plus "MTDish"models - they also sell Stihl and Echo yard equipment brands, plus have a small engine repair shop) had 4 out front and a number in the greenhouse. A Facebook post from early September had a photo of 20 to 30 new snowblowers in the greenhouse, Toros, Ariens, Cub Cadet and the MTD ish ones.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Closest Home Depot had 2 Toros, 2 Troy Bilt and 1 Cub Cadet (all 2 stage machines) on the floor inside, none outside.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> Cub Cadet and the MTD ish ones.


Just so you know, Cub Cadet is also an MTD-ish one...
*MTD’s family of brands offers a range of lawn and garden products to inspire people all over the world to care for and enjoy the outdoors. Cub Cadet®, which is produced and distributed globally, is the fastest growing riding mower brand in the U.S. and is hailed across the globe for its world-class sports turf equipment. MTD’s regional brands include Troy-Bilt® in the Americas, Rover® in the Pacific, and WOLF-Garten® in Europe. The portfolio also includes Remington®, Yard Machines®, Columbia®, and MTD Genuine Parts® brands, all primarily sold in the Americas; and Robomow® which is sold in the Americas, Europe and the Middle East. Each brand is backed by a strong network of MTD sales, service, and support. *​


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks like alot of people will be shoveling this year.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

tabora said:


> Just so you know, Cub Cadet is also an MTD-ish one...
> *MTD’s family of brands offers a range of lawn and garden products to inspire people all over the world to care for and enjoy the outdoors. Cub Cadet®, which is produced and distributed globally, is the fastest growing riding mower brand in the U.S. and is hailed across the globe for its world-class sports turf equipment. MTD’s regional brands include Troy-Bilt® in the Americas, Rover® in the Pacific, and WOLF-Garten® in Europe. The portfolio also includes Remington®, Yard Machines®, Columbia®, and MTD Genuine Parts® brands, all primarily sold in the Americas; and Robomow® which is sold in the Americas, Europe and the Middle East. Each brand is backed by a strong network of MTD sales, service, and support. *​


I forgot about that, thanks. I'd consider a Cub Cadet mower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My line up is an old Honda HS80. For the deck an even older HS55. also have a HS520 and HS621 for most snowfalls. thinking about keeping another 80 on the back burner
if needed. 

I have a older 828 I was thinking about keeping as a "loaner" in case a neighbors' Honda breaks during a storm. Several people have asked about this when their blowers break. Usually a repair is a couple hours at most but if a part needs special order it may be a couple days or weeks.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

With the buying experience in my area the last couple weeks I noticed it has really ramped up with both machines put up for sale and aggresive buyers.
THat Craftsman I bought last night was listed for about an hour and they had several calls , lucky I got a call back first. I could see by the pictures posted it looked to be in really good shape and with the $400 they were asking I didn't have any problem paying that.
I'm seeing a lot of the listings are priced pretty high but the machines are pretty beat looking . I expect by the time the snow flies it will be too late to find a deal.
I feel I was lucky getting both my machines at what I paid and the condition they are in , a total of $760 invested.
I'm not counting the Yardman 7HP SS I got for $150 , it will be gone over with likely a new set of paddles too and resold for pretty much what I have in it total.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

The problem probably is a shortage of engines as all the engines come from overseas (China) now. Here's an interesting story about why: https://boston.cbslocal.com/2021/09...bRw-Katj6hFEWNhZo1h784_MWPOYbqAPrczUq0Oj_tqXI


----------



## PApiper (Oct 3, 2021)

Figured I'd grab my first snowblower this year and settled on the Toro 824 qxe. I've been waiting for stock to show up at Home Depot but so far nothing. However, the 724 qxe is in stock but that number is dwindling online. I'm beginning to think that the 824 is possibly a victim of all this supply chain nonsense so now I'm moving towards plan B, and grabbing the 724 qxe as my second choice. 

My two local HD's have just a few (3-4) blowers in stock. This being around Allentown, PA


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TooTall999 said:


> all the engines come from overseas (China) now


Or in Honda's case, the GX engines for the U.S. market are made in the excellent Honda engine plant in Thailand.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

tabora said:


> Or in Honda's case, the GX engines for the U.S. market are made in the excellent Honda engine plant in Thailand.


Aaaaaand stuck on a container which I don't really understand why the shortage of workers. Those jobs pay big $$$$$$$$$$$$$'s


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My blowers are selling real quick this year .... I understand there just may be something to this supply shortage, as well as I am hearing it is going to be a very white winter this year ... ?


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> My blowers are selling real quick this year .... I understand there just may be something to this supply shortage, as well as I am hearing it is going to be a very white winter this year ... ?


We are due for a winter that brings a few big storms, we got off easy the past two years here.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Went to the local Toro dealer to replace my old grass trimmer (it game me troubles once too many) and there are currently many Toro snowblowers on display. @Honda1132 I'm with you, last year we had multiple small ones, we're due for some big ones


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I put an hourmeter on the snowblower in January 2020, I think I've put 10 hours on since then - that's light for a season and a half.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I was in my local Ariens dealer, and all the machines on the floor (12ish) had paid / receipts taped to them as if they had all been sold. They may have more, but it certainly seems like after last winter in NJ, more people are buying them than usual.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Honda1132 said:


> I put an hourmeter on the snowblower in January 2020, I think I've put 10 hours on since then - that's light for a season and a half.


What type of meter did you get and from where if you don't mind me asking . That's a good way to keep a record of use.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

nitehawk55 said:


> What type of meter did you get and from where if you don't mind me asking . That's a good way to keep a record of use.


They were ones that Princess Auto had on sale through there surplus department in December 2020. Not sure the brand, I'll snap a photo when J am down in the garage. They were on sale for 4.99


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have these type of tachometer/hour meter units installed on my 3 Ariens snow blowers, they are simple to install and work very well.

I bought mine on Amazon.ca for under $20 CAD each, battery is replaceable and is supposed to last 3 years or so.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Popped into Lowes today and they had over 30 Ariens on display.
Only 4 Craftsman


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cali .....no more gas powered OPE after 1/2024. 

we have a member in my FB group that converted a 928 to electric up here in Sierra mountains. I went to see and it was quite impressive. It was actually stronger than a gas powered GX270. 
The battery was a major expense.

I can see Honda doing this someday making it cost effective with bulk buying of parts.


----------



## ClaudeNovaScotia (Oct 13, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Aaaaaand stuck on a container which I don't really understand why the shortage of workers. Those jobs pay big $$$$$$$$$$$$$'s


There is a Honda shortage in Nova Scotia. My dealer said he received only 30% of the units he ordered and he doesn’t expect to get any others for the season. He received two of the 1132 models, of course already sold. I am one of the lucky buyers, I ordered with a deposit back in July. He congratulated me on being pro-active and I‘ll pick mine up in a few days and as soon as the dealer prepped it. Yeeh! Not quite snowblower but Honda related, I was in the market for a Honda 216 commercial-grade lawnmower, and everyone was out. I made one last call to one dealer who had one in stock! He said he had ordered one unit for his shop, and it arrived late in the season and by miracle noone had yet put a deposit. Finally, I bought a Honda FRC 800 rototiller this year, also by pre-order. Who knows when those units get back to market.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF Claude, and thanks for the report.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds like you are a dedicated Honda owner Claude, we have other Honda owners on here too so keep looking in with comments and tales of your Honda blower !


----------



## ClaudeNovaScotia (Oct 13, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Sounds like you are a dedicated Honda owner Claude, we have other Honda owners on here too so keep looking in with comments and tales of your Honda blower !


When you get to a certain age, live in the countryside with a long driveway and acreage, and can afford it, you get the best that money can buy. And when you read enough small engine forums, the best is Honda. That and non-ethanol gas and Mobile 1 synthetic oil, means freedom from worry.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ClaudeNovaScotia said:


> When you get to a certain age, live in the countryside with a long driveway and acreage, and can afford it, you get the best that money can buy. And when you read enough small engine forums, the best is Honda. That and non-ethanol gas and Mobile 1 synthetic oil, means freedom from worry.


I'm not an expert on oil but have read that you should break in the engine with regular oil ( not addressed to you , just for everyone's else's info ) first before using synthetic. Not sure on break in periods. 20 hours? In these cases I follow the manufacturers suggestions to a T.

Some people try to save a buck or 2 and bypass the dealer and buy a new Honda from an outside source and then forget to put oil in the crankcase and seize the engine.
Have seen that happen a couple times around here. when the owner tried to save sales tax money by buying and shipping in from another state.

have to edit every post to be pc.....


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

For sure ! My oldest son and family live in the Halifax area BTW , me I'm in Funtario .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

For me max 5 hours on first oil change . Not sure what the status is on what oil you use anymore , I'm old school so it would be Dino on break in and Syn thereafter. Nothing wrong using syn for break in too.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Still no sign of blower shortages here in Upstate NY. Ariens, Toro, Cub, Troy-Bilt, Husqvarna, Craftsman and many off brands in stock. The closest so called Honda Power Equipment dealers do not sell power equipment just parts and maybe a generator or two. Have to drive at least 65 miles to find a selling dealer. The local Simplicity dealer is only a small satellite of a farm dealer a couple of counties away. No machines on the floor but they will have any model set down from their HQ upon request.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Went in to my local Mower shop to buy a starter clutch for an old Briggs 5 HP. The Mower shop is the biggest Toro dealer In Omaha. He only had a few new single stage Toros and quite a few used Toros on the floor. In fact he had a Toro 521 for sale that was nice for $599! Holy Cow!

Hec


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

In the Denver area Lowes is much better stocked than Home Depot. My local Lowes had about 20 machines (mixture of single and two stage Craftsman and Ariens) plus a bunch of cordless machines. The Home Depot down the street only had a few small Toro single stage machines, one TroyBilt 2420 and some Toro and Ego electrics. The local Ariens dealer only had a couple of big machines (30" or so). Neighbor said the Toro dealer only had single stages and most were electric. Our weather has been very mild. 11 days over 60 degrees in December and no snow yet. Fortunately, the mountains have been getting some the last few days but none forcasted for here.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Still no Ariens Platinums (921066) in SouthEast PA.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

The shortage this winter: huge snowfall?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

We got snow its its gone. No need to even sweep. Well January and February should have a lot if snow.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> The shortage this winter: huge snowfall?


You are right! The real shortage is not snow blowers but snow! The weather man rattled off some numbers and said that this winter we have received 6" of snow so far. This time last year we had already received 25" of snow. Of which, 12" of Snow fell in a single day! I have used my Toro CCR3650 once and have only fired up the Toro 421. The 421 has seen no action so far. Next week is supposed to be above 45 degrees F ! 

Hec


----------

